# Canning bacon for long term.....



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I am looking at it from a shtf scenario.

Is it worth it? How long will it last? Your experience?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

We had some last week I canned at the beginning of 2013. It was fine. It looks really "ugly" when you take it out but it's fine when you fry it up nice and crisp.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Very handy to have for a quick meal. We get enough in a wide mouth pint jar for two meals for the two of us. (open one, put the leftover in the freezer)

How long will it last ? Don't know.....two pigs/year worth never seems to make it to our next two pigs, so I can't say. My guess is a long time. Doesn't go rancid like freezer bacon will.

I pre-cook mine to about 3/4 done before canning, and found that works a LOT better than canning it raw in terms of how it holds together (seemed the raw would fall apart...made good 'crumbles' but not strips), and how it looks coming out of the jar.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

TnAndy said:


> Very handy to have for a quick meal. We get enough in a wide mouth pint jar for two meals for the two of us. (open one, put the leftover in the freezer)
> 
> How long will it last ? Don't know.....two pigs/year worth never seems to make it to our next two pigs, so I can't say. My guess is a long time. Doesn't go rancid like freezer bacon will.
> 
> I pre-cook mine to about 3/4 done before canning, and found that works a LOT better than canning it raw in terms of how it holds together (seemed the raw would fall apart...made good 'crumbles' but not strips), and how it looks coming out of the jar.


When you pre cook it do you wrap in parchment or add liquid?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Do wrap it in parchment paper, don't add any liquid. There will usually be a 1/8-1/4 cup of bacon grease in the bottom of the jar that I dig out to finish crisping the bacon in a pan.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I have some that is only 6 months old and am following this. People say it is stupid and dangerous to can bacon, but I guess I am going to risk it. I did pull some out about a week after canning it and it seemed fine in terms of it looked and tasted like bacon; no one knew it was canned. I canned it raw and wrapped it in parchment paper. If figured we got a 20 lb box of bacon for hardly anything so if it didn't work we weren't out much.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

We kill two pigs each fall (250-300lbs live weight), and I cure the bacon from them.....I usually end up with 50-60lbs off the two, and rather than take up freezer space, I can it.

We also render our lard and use it for cooking.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

TnAndy said:


> Do wrap it in parchment paper, don't add any liquid. There will usually be a 1/8-1/4 cup of bacon grease in the bottom of the jar that I dig out to finish crisping the bacon in a pan.



I precook mine too ( on cookie sheets in the oven) and agree it comes out much better! I use pint jars and can about 10 slices/ jar. I just canned 15 lbs ( that I bought locally in bulk). It took several hours to precook and can but it is worth it to have bacon on my shelf. I also can the bacon drippings / grease from the precooking in separate 1/2 pint jars along with the bacon. This then gives me shelf stable bacon fat ;-)


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I usually repost this whenever I see a bacon post. Personally, I've also tried canned bacon, using the parchment paper method, which I am not so thrilled with. The wonderful alternative to canned bacon though is Bacon Jam.

Thought I'd mention a fantastic new alternative to canned bacon, Canned Bacon Jam. OMG this stuff is soooooo good! The advantage I see it having over jars of bacon is that you can open a jar without heating on the stove or cooking anything. It's wonderful on top of slices of freshly baked French bagette! Just open the jar and spread it on like peanut butter. Here's the recipe I tried.

2 lbs sliced bacon
1 medium onion
4 cloves of garlic
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup vinegar
1/4 cup maple syrup
1/2 cup strong black coffee (I used an eppresso shot)
1 teaspoon black pepper.

Cut the bacon into 1" strips and fry in batches till brown and very crisp. Pour off rendered oil and save for another use. Place browned bacon in a bowl. 

Use a little of the retained fat to fry the onion and garlic. Once browned, add the sugar, vinegar, syrup, coffee and pepper. Mix, bring to a boil, then return the browned bacon to the boiling mix. Cover and turn down to a very low simmer for 2 hours. Some, but not all of the liquid should have boiled away in that time. Turn off the stove and allow the mix to cool.

Purree the bacon mix in a food processor for 30-60 seconds, till you get a fine even blend the thickness of thin peanut butter. Add a bit of water if it's too thick to spoon. You want it thick enough to be a spread but not so wet it's runny.

I processed the jam in three 1/2 pint jars for 60 minutes at 15psi. Process for 75 minutes if your canner only goes to 10psi. Leave lots of headspace because of the amount of oil in the jars. The jam is now shelf-stable and needs no refrigeration. Refrigerate after opening.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

MichaelK! said:


> I usually repost this whenever I see a bacon post. Personally, I've also tried canned bacon, using the parchment paper method, which I am not so thrilled with. The wonderful alternative to canned bacon though is Bacon Jam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you!!! I will be making this soon ;-)


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

NEfarmgirl said:


> I have some that is only 6 months old and am following this. People say it is stupid and dangerous to can bacon, but I guess I am going to risk it. I did pull some out about a week after canning it and it seemed fine in terms of it looked and tasted like bacon; no one knew it was canned. I canned it raw and wrapped it in parchment paper. If figured we got a 20 lb box of bacon for hardly anything so if it didn't work we weren't out much.


My sister thought it was stupid to have any canned food. Then we lost power for a few days and I wouldn't let her touch the frig or freezer. We still ate well without having to drive to the next town to eat out like most did.


----------

